# Fireview Install



## Chief Ryan (Oct 5, 2008)

Well here she is. And i love her! 

After months and months of researching i settled on the Fireview and i'm very happy that i did. 

After  3 burn in fires, I've had it burning for the last two nights just learning how it works. It's amazing how such a small adjustment makes such a big difference in the size of the fire and the temp. And now i know what the Sweet Spot is! It's really cool when the combustor is engaged and the orange cloud appears above the wood.

I have a ranch style house and the stove is in the highest part. The living room is two steps higher then the dining room, kitchen and bedrooms. It's been in the 40's at night and the house is about 75 at the T'stat in the hallway near the bedrooms. I run the A/C to move the air to the bedrooms, but most of the heat stays trapped near the stove at the highest part of the house. I knew this would happen but i was wondering if anybody has a similar layout and what they did. Would a ceiling fan work or an Eco fan?

Here's some pics


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a beautiful sight. Nice looking fireplace too. 

I'd try a ceiling fan blowing upward, to try and increase circulation. If it works, it will pull cooler air from the lower areas and displace it with warm air that is stratified at the ceiling.


----------



## jbroich (Oct 5, 2008)

No tips for you, but that is a lovely stove!


----------



## Chief Ryan (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm trying to send more pics but i cant and i dont want to keep posting new topics. What should i do?


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's some info about posting multiple pictures. If that doesn't help, PM me with the images and I'll post them for you.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/18669/


----------



## fossil (Oct 5, 2008)

First thing I'd try is a ceiling fan.  Second thing I'd try is moving cool air from the remote rooms toward the source of the heat somehow.  Running your central system fan may or may not be effective, depending on how your ductwork is configured.  Typically the ductwork associated with a central system runs through unconditioned spaces (either attics or crawlspaces), and even though the ducts have some insulation on them, they give up a lot of heat during transit.  Not a big problem if that heat's being generated by the unit associated with the air handler, that's what the system's designed to do.  In that case, the air starts out a good deal hotter than if you're just removing air from one room hoping to get it to another while still warm.  Terrific looking installation!  Rick


----------



## Todd (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking great! Try moving air with a small fan in various spots pointed towards the stove room. 

Here's another tip for finding that sweet spot. Paint the air intake lever numbers with high temp white paint and put another mark at 1/2. It's kind of hard to see those black numbers on black cast iron. My sweet spot is usually a smidgen more than 1/2.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Very nice room. It looks great.


----------



## Chief Ryan (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought about painting the lines.  It's partially inside the firebox and i use a flashlight each time i need to make an adjustment.


----------



## N/A N/A (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow chief thats nice looking congrads and good luck with it!


----------



## InTheRockies (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree--gorgeous fireplace and stove.  Ceiling fan should help alot, along with using a floor fan(s) to blow colder air towards the living room.  Enjoy that beautiful setup.  You're going to stay nice and warm this winter.


----------



## RedNeck Wrangler (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice looking install!


----------



## scfa99 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks great.  Whats the clearance from the front of the stove?  looks like it right on the edge of the hearth.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 6, 2008)

Since the front window doesn't open, the clearance out front is much smaller than a typical "front door" stove. This is made up for by the large rear and side clearances. 

Very nice stove and install. Even looks like outside air ducted in from the old ash chute.


----------



## Chief Ryan (Oct 6, 2008)

It's real close to the edge of the hearth about an inch. The controls are on the back so i couldn't push it in any further.


----------



## Chief Ryan (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey i finally made Burning Chunk!!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

Todd said:
			
		

> Looking great! Try moving air with a small fan in various spots pointed towards the stove room.
> 
> Here's another tip for finding that sweet spot. Paint the air intake lever numbers with high temp white paint and put another mark at 1/2. It's kind of hard to see those black numbers on black cast iron. My sweet spot is usually a smidgen more than 1/2.



And our sweet spot is more like 1/4. Each one will be different.


Chief Ryan, glad to see you got the stove and got it burning. Looks great. Now enjoy all winter long!

Oh, and if you think that fire looks neat now, wait until it gets cold and you really load up with a good burn. That fire really dances nicely.


----------



## ScottF (Oct 6, 2008)

> Hey i finally made Burning Chunk!!



Congratulations on your promotion and nice looking stove and room setting


----------



## Arlo (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice! Looks like a great place to sit and wathc the tube and fire!


----------



## Randyb (Oct 9, 2008)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> And our sweet spot is more like 1/4. Each one will be different.
> 
> 
> Chief Ryan, glad to see you got the stove and got it burning. Looks great. Now enjoy all winter long!
> ...



Backwoods,

What kind of temps are you looking at with that setting? How's the fire look with that kind of setting?  Thanks


----------



## MainePellethead (Oct 9, 2008)

Dont have any tips either.....but agree....very nice set up and room.....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 9, 2008)

Randy, certainly it depends upon how much wood we put in the stove. In the spring and fall when we don't put much wood in, we get just either a small flame or the wood just glows a bit red. In the winter when we fill up the firebox, that is when we get the beautiful flame. 

I love it when we fill up because it is flaming good when we engage the cat. Then watch that flame change! It's like the flame rises or floats. Difficult to explain but beautiful to watch. That flame will last for quite some time but later in the night when I get up (I always check the stove whenever I get up during the night) there usually is no flame at all. In fact, sometimes you can't even see a glowing coal. They only way to tell the stove is working is to feel all that heat coming from it or to bend down and look up through the glass to see the cat. It will be glowing bright red. Then you know that cat. is doing its job and you can believe you are burning a lot less wood for the heat you are getting and the gasses that flow from your chimney aren't so darned harmful to our air. 

Temperatures again depend upon the wood you are burning and how full the firebox is. During the winter months we usually try to burn around 500-550 degrees. Fall and Spring we usually only get to 300-350 degrees. We've never had the stovetop temperature over about 650 degrees (My wife thinks we may have hit a little above 650 once).


----------



## Chief Ryan (Oct 10, 2008)

I've only fire it up fully about 4 or 5 times and i am still learning how to regulate it. Like the last post said when you engage the combustor  you'll get the orange cloud above the wood but that doesn't last very long. Then you'll notice the combustor glowing red and that lasts all night. I can see my carpet glowing red from across the room. 

The setting on the air intake is about 1/2 to 1 on my stove and it burns all night into the morning and is still giving off heat 24 hours later.

It really appears to be a well made stove.


----------



## Wood Pirate (Oct 10, 2008)

Sweet Stove.  
I want to come hang out in your living room!!


----------



## Randyb (Oct 10, 2008)

Dennis, Thanks for the info. I'm still learning how to caress it for best results.  I don't think my wood has completely seasoned enough and I guess I'd only had about a quarter of the firebox left and could only get the top to 425.

Yes I agree with the rolling flame, had my wife sitting in front of it watching as all flame would disappear and 15 seconds later it would erupt and roll around the top for about 10-15secs and  repeat, just sit and watch mesmerized.

I had started it top down, not completely full, took about 1hr30min to stop hissing to engage the cat, after which it glowed nicely, could not seemingly turn down the draft control below 1.  Got up 8hrs after start and found the stove top around 225 and the largest split in the back 3/4 left and absolutely no glowing in a completely dark room. Stirred it up and burned the rest.

Guess I still have plenty to figure out before we get to the meaty part of the season.

Thanks again for all of the information, every little bit helps in the learning process.


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to the Woodstock family.  You'll LOVE that stove, beautiful install too!  Yeah, ceiling fan will help a lot, like BG said, probably set on updraft will work best.


----------



## Todd (Oct 10, 2008)

RandyB said:
			
		

> Dennis, Thanks for the info. I'm still learning how to caress it for best results. I don't think my wood has completely seasoned enough and I guess I'd only had about a quarter of the firebox left and could only get the top to 425.
> 
> Yes I agree with the rolling flame, had my wife sitting in front of it watching as all flame would disappear and 15 seconds later it would erupt and roll around the top for about 10-15secs and repeat, just sit and watch mesmerized.
> 
> ...



Definitely sounds like wet wood. You really need good dry Hardwood to get the full benefit of this stove. If all you have is less than seasoned wood try burning with smaller splits and more air.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

RandyB said:
			
		

> Dennis, Thanks for the info. I'm still learning how to caress it for best results.  I don't think my wood has completely seasoned enough and I guess I'd only had about a quarter of the firebox left and could only get the top to 425.
> 
> Yes I agree with the rolling flame, had my wife sitting in front of it watching as all flame would disappear and 15 seconds later it would erupt and roll around the top for about 10-15secs and  repeat, just sit and watch mesmerized.
> 
> ...



Randy, like Todd said, your wood is definitely still a bit green. When it is dry that stove will amaze you even more. With 425 and only 1/4 full firebox that isn't bad but the 1 1/2 hours of hissing worries me a bit. Definitely make certain there is no hissing before engaging the cat. or you will have problems. If I were you I'd try to find some good seasoned wood for this year and use what you have on hand for next year. Then you'll get full benefit from the stove with no worries and you'll also stay warmer. Good luck.


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 11, 2008)

Chief Ryan said:
			
		

> Hey i finally made Burning Chunk!!



Congrats on the stove and the chunk.

That really looks good.


----------

